

Spanish Newspapers Beg Government to Stop Google News Shutting Down - emeraldd
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20141212/07360229413/surprise-spanish-newspapers-beg-government-eu-to-stop-google-news-shutting-down.shtml

======
davidgerard
Source report: [https://www.thespainreport.com/13199/spanish-newspaper-
publi...](https://www.thespainreport.com/13199/spanish-newspaper-publishers-
association-now-asks-government-help-stop-google-news-closure/)

